# Récuperer mes mails dans Hotmail



## Blutch (2 Avril 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

je veux changer de maison et passer de hotmail à gmail qui répond mieux à mes besoins et qui me permet de configurer l'iMAP en toute simplicité et de lier avec thunderbird sans problèmes. J'ai déjà récupéré mon carnet de contact mais il n'y a pas moyen de transférer tous les mails que j'ai conservé dans hotmail (plus de 1000 ) vers gmail autrement qu'un par un .

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée ?
Autre que celle proposée par Windows hotmail à savoir transférer vers un de leur nom de domaine ?

D'avance merci



Blutch


----------



## pascalformac (2 Avril 2008)

et non

par contre tu peux garder tes archives sur hotmail

et ne transferer que certains mails passés

car en reflechissant bien tu constates que  la majorité de tes messages t'en as pas vraiment besoin


----------



## Arlequin (2 Avril 2008)

ne peut on pas, sous gmail, demander à rapatrier les mails d'un compte pop ou imap ?

il me semble bien.......

à vérifier....

edit: ai fait le test > en direct ça ne marche pas

par contre, fais un tour du coté d'izymail !!! ça marche !!! inscription gratuite, ensuite tu remplis le rectangle "email formarding" , un mail de confirmation est envoyé à ton adresse gmail, tu confirmes, et c'est tout ! 

mais bon..... la gratuité va souvent de paire avec le spam .... ai pas testé plus que ça ...

à+


----------



## pascalformac (2 Avril 2008)

Arlequin 
un peu de serieux 
1- Au dessus il fut demandé comment faire ca

Via gmail seul pas possible car hotmail n'est pas en pop imap

2- izymail
je n'en ai pas parlé , pourquoi?

vooilà pourquoi
* si l'inscription est gratuite il y a des limites  et des soucis

soucis 
pas de SSL
 donner à un site tierce  ses logs sans SSL 
 hmmmmmm boooof

* les limites 
là ca devient rigolo




14 jours d'archives  ou 30 mails
essai gratuit 20 jours

Sinon faut payer 

( et oui faut lire les conditions)

-
il existe d'autres biais du même genre 
mais toujours avec un outil tierce


----------



## Arlequin (2 Avril 2008)

mais allez euuuuhhhhhhhhh :rose:

j'ai fait un peu avancer le beans là non ? 

non ?

bon.....

désolé..... :rose:

cela dit, je ne suis pas sûr de ce que tu as entouré de rouge......

dans ce cas ci, notre ami doit juste rapatrier ses mails, c'est du "one shot", donc on s'en fout un peu de la durée de la démo, nan ? 

question log/ssl > on s'en fout aussi puisqu'il compte abandonner son compte hot...si j'ai bien compris (ouais, bon, j'me rattrape comme je peux aussi....)
je ne comprends pas le "sending anonymous message since 14 days...." 

je creuse un peu pour le reste.... histoire de reprendre un peu de crédibilité :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (2 Avril 2008)

30 messages 
ou
piochés dans les derniers 14 jours

( anonymous machin c'est la ligne au dessus , rien à voir)


----------



## Arlequin (2 Avril 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> 30 messages
> ou
> piochés dans les derniers 14 jours
> 
> ( anonymous machin c'est la ligne au dessus , rien à voir)



ai constaté, en effet

merdouille

bon ben..... c'était une piste......dommage

maintenant, 13 pour leur bidule complet....à voir.....


----------



## Blutch (2 Avril 2008)

Bon, 

merci à tous les deux. Cela ne fait pas vraiment avancer mon affaire mais c'est toujours un plaisir de voir l'énergie des membres de Mac Generation à aider qui en à besoin.

Je suis assez d'accord avec l'idée que tous les messages ne doivent pas être gardés mais bon, il ne s'agit pas de moi 

Peut être qu'une solution serait de rapatrier tous les mails via thunderbird sur le disque dur et ensuite les archiver.

Merci encore


----------



## Arlequin (2 Avril 2008)

Blutch a dit:


> Peut être qu'une solution serait de rapatrier tous les mails via thunderbird sur le disque dur et ensuite les archiver.
> 
> Merci encore



parce que thunderbird et hotmail, ça marche


----------



## pascalformac (3 Avril 2008)

il y a plusieurs solutions

1-essentiellement pour PC
( des petits trucs qui " forcent le forward" 
Maintenant je serai mefiant avant test car hotmail ADORE modifier ses propres machins ( il parait qie ca s'appelle "amelioration" , moi j'appelle ca on se betonne et on vous tire la langue"gnagnagna")

2- thunderbird
oui ca fait longtemps qu'on peut mettre hotmail dans thunderbird
en bidouilant un peu
et même avec les dernieres modifs ( windowslive) c'est faisable avec les denieres versions des petits plugs et rdernieres versions de reglages pour ca
voir coté  extension mozdev webmail  

Même chose avec Mail d'ailleurs 
 il y a 2 enormissimes sujets  là dessus


----------



## Arlequin (3 Avril 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> il y a plusieurs solutions
> 
> 1-essentiellement pour PC
> ( des petits trucs qui " forcent le forward"
> ...


 
ok, merci..... en était resté au stade des bidouilles d'il y a qques années en fait

d'un autre coté, une adresse hotmail servant souvent d'adresse "poubelle" ou "test", je n'ai pas trop envie de rapatrier toutes ces m*rdes ...:rateau: 

Bonne journée....


----------



## pascalformac (3 Avril 2008)

oui mais là au dessus  on ne sait pas trop que penser 
blutch parle  de lui ( post 1)
 puis dit que c'est pour...un autre ( post 8)

Alors thunderbird ou pas?

blutch
si c'est pour toi
tu ne rapatries PAS
et tu t'en porteras que mieux

-si c'est pour un autre , à la rigueur
en les éduquant


----------



## Arlequin (3 Avril 2008)

je pense qu'il a simplement voulu dire: chacun sa manière de voir les choses... mais je peux me tromper


----------



## Blutch (3 Avril 2008)

En guise de conclusion 

Ben oui il y a moyen de rapatrier tous ses mails de hotmail vers Thunderbird et Mail. Mais une fois que cela est fait tu n'es encore qu'à la moitié du chemin pour ce qui me concerne. Parce que ni dans Mail ni dans Thunderbird tu ne peux sélectionner la totalité des mails pour les transférer vers une autre adresse .

Si tu le fais il n'envoie que le premier mail de la liste.

Bref j'ai finalement conseillé à ma petite camarade qui me demandait de lui bidouiller tout cela de se contenter d'un archivage sur son disque dure après un petit toilettage de ses 1200 mails et de migrer vers gmail en activant la fonction IMAP.



Mor(t)alité : ne jamais s'approcher trop longtemps des offres "gratuites" de chez Wintendo


----------



## pascalformac (3 Avril 2008)

il est possible d'automatiser le processus de transfert ( automator ou Applescript)


Autre mortalité
ne pas s'engager à résoudre les problèmes de camarades
( sauf si très mignonnes )


----------

